# Anyone here wants to be friends with me?



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey I want to make friendship with some people who truly have social anxiety disorder.After talking to some people here I realized that some of them doesn't have serious Social Anxiety.They seems dislike to discuss about Social Anxiety.when I mention about it they go off topic and avoid the subject.I want someone who can understand me and who is willing to share their problems with me.
Thanks.


----------



## WastedYouth0123 (Jan 19, 2014)

.


----------



## ShuLei (Feb 5, 2014)

I wouldn't say I'm the one with the biggest issue here of social anxiety, there's a lot with a lot bigger problems, that make mine look so small . I'm here if you need anything though


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure if I want to be friends. If you want you can message me though.


----------



## ShuLei (Feb 5, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Not sure if I want to be friends. If you want you can message me though.


That's kinda being friends aswell <.<


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

ShuLei said:


> I wouldn't say I'm the one with the biggest issue here of social anxiety, there's a lot with a lot bigger problems, that make mine look so small . I'm here if you need anything though


Thanks for being honest .I can see most people here don't even care to reply for the frustration section.They tend to reply for Just For Fun.Entertainment,Dating and relationships and other threads.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

ShuLei said:


> That's kinda being friends aswell <.<


Nahhhh. I tend to find having a single conversation with someone as just that. A conversation. Most of the time I find "friends" don't last more than a week online so I choose not to refer to them as such. Thus they are just people that want to talk. Unless it lasts multiple months I don't think I could refer to someone as a friend. At a minimum.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Sureee PM me any time


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

I sent you a friend request.


----------



## wherecanigo (Oct 31, 2013)

Post on craigslist


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

ofc if we have smth in common (aside from sa), otherwise it's pointless. also im mean . i warned u. PM if you're interested


----------



## Knxwledge (Mar 4, 2014)

Sure, I'll be friends with ya! I don't have many, so I'm always up to make so new ones lol.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

Sure we can be friends. You can message me if you want.


----------



## Ambersole (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll be your friend. I truly do have SA and have been battling it most all of my life.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think this is a good attitude to have. Sure, most people on here may have mild SA but if you're saying you're the only one who has "true SA", then you're just building a wall around you.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

masterridley said:


> I don't think this is a good attitude to have. Sure, most people on here may have mild SA but if you're saying you're the only one who has "true SA", then you're just building a wall around you.


Read my post carefully I didn't say that I'm the only person with "true SA" here. I said that the few ones I talked with here were not interested in talking about SA.you should read a post carefully before you reply something like this.This is not a good attitude.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes I am looking for friends as well. Send me a friend request and we can talk


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

ByMyself19 said:


> Read my post carefully I didn't say that I'm the only person with "true SA" here. I said that the few ones I talked with here were not interested in talking about SA.you should read a post carefully before you reply something like this.This is not a good attitude.


Come on, you know what I meant. Sure, literally I said that you think you're the only one but what I meant is that you shouldn't judge other people. You did say that you came to the conclusion that some people don't have serious SA. And what I wanted to say is that you shouldn't exclude those people because then you're creating an echo chamber, you know what I mean? In any case, I'm sorry if that came out as insulting, that wasn't my intention


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

SociallyAnxiousGamer said:


> Yes I am looking for friends as well. Send me a friend request and we can talk


Don't you see that I'm already in your friend list??


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

masterridley said:


> Come on, you know what I meant. Sure, literally I said that you think you're the only one but what I meant is that you shouldn't judge other people. You did say that you came to the conclusion that some people don't have serious SA. And what I wanted to say is that you shouldn't exclude those people because then you're creating an echo chamber, you know what I mean? In any case, I'm sorry if that came out as insulting, that wasn't my intention


Ok ok  I didn't ever mean to judge other people in my post but if you think it sounded like that sorry for offending you.


----------



## banqueiro (Apr 16, 2014)

if you want a brazilian friend, im here.


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

ByMyself19 said:


> Thanks for being honest .I can see most people here don't even care to reply for the frustration section.They tend to reply for Just For Fun.Entertainment,Dating and relationships and other threads.


That's not really true-some are just afraid to comment, and for other reasonable things-I would like to be your friend, but I can't-I've tried being friends with people that have Sa and other similar issues-though sadly it didn't work out-as a result I became even more depressed as I was then ;-; excuse my random comment-I usually don't comment much as everyone else


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh, how funny. When a 19 year old girl makes a thread looking for friends she gets about 2 pages worth of interest. When a guy does the same, he gets basically no replies. Kind of funny, eh? But yeah, I get where you’re coming from, not finding anyone with serious social anxiety or open to talk about it. People on here are too normal for my likening. I feel weird and underdeveloped in comparison


----------



## Darknedsoul (Mar 27, 2014)

ByMyself19 said:


> Hey I want to make friendship with some people who truly have social anxiety disorder.After talking to some people here I realized that some of them doesn't have serious Social Anxiety.They seems dislike to discuss about Social Anxiety.when I mention about it they go off topic and avoid the subject.I want someone who can understand me and who is willing to share their problems with me.
> Thanks.


Add me on skype if you like, emovampire28


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> Oh, how funny. When a 19 year old girl makes a thread looking for friends she gets about 2 pages worth of interest. When a guy does the same, he gets basically no replies. Kind of funny, eh? But yeah, I get where you're coming from, not finding anyone with serious social anxiety or open to talk about it. People on here are too normal for my likening. I feel weird and underdeveloped in comparison


Hey it doesn't matter if you are a boy or a girl. It's not a gender thing at all most people here are just looking for fun.If you post something meaningless on threads like "entertainment or just looking fun" you can get higher replies because people don't care about others anymore.They just seek fun. We need more caring people here.
A FRIEND IN NEED IS A FRIEND INDEED


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

DragnoticChaos4231 said:


> That's not really true-some are just afraid to comment, and for other reasonable things-I would like to be your friend, but I can't-I've tried being friends with people that have Sa and other similar issues-though sadly it didn't work out-as a result I became even more depressed as I was then ;-; excuse my random comment-I usually don't comment much as everyone else


Hey if you give a chance I like to be a real friend to you  I agree it's hard to make friendships here with some people with sa..I dunno  It's maybe because they have anxiety in online life too..By the way I don't think there's a reason to be afraid to comment if you can relate to the story..


----------

